# Nice view....



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a random pic to show how little things can boost your spirits....I just came home from a long day,...very busy, and Mr. Fred swung by to help me repair and replace some fence sections,(Again thanks Fred!)...a beautiful day here, and when I came upstairs to wash up, this simple view with beautiful Autumn colors just stopped me for a second in my tracks....I thought I'd share it here.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2010)

And again...A slightly better shot.[]


----------



## Chuck1188 (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent!!!
 Looks like fall is creeping in []


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice to see colors again.  We don't have fall colors down here.  We were talking just yesterday how we will never get to see Door Co. in the fall again...such a nice ride up there.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 22, 2010)

That _is_ beautiful, Joe.  Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.  The trees are turning down here, but they're turning brown.  It's so bone dry that even mature, established trees are dying.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice picture's Joe Fall is a great time of the year.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Joe.This has been a terrible bottle year for me.You just refired my enthusiasm!   - Tim


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Joe,  What color is the pint flask with the star?  It looks clear in the picture.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone,...
        Chuck,...that's a good way to put it,... Stephen, I've learned over the years to never say "never"[],...Jimbo,....That is terrible that the old timer trees are going!,....I hope you get some fall rain to ease things up....drought is bad. Steve,...It's probably my favorite season, although brief...Tim,...Sorry to hear you haven't been having much bottle luck,...Keep after it and all of a sudden your into some goodies,...That's how it seems to go for us,...Fall seems to be an all around good time to dig and hunt....I like to get out more often if I can, It's more pleasant in the woods, and I think my subconcious knows there'll be a long stretch with out much digging come winter...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2010)

Aaron,..sorry I just missed your response while I was typing,....That star flask is a pretty, but light, apple green. I've been looking for a color run of those over the years and usually only see aqua and amber. I have a beautiful yellow whittled one that got me interested in them, and that apple green one was at the Keene New Hampshire show really reasonable so I grabbed it a couple years ago when I went there with Penn Digger..


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty Joe.I`ve been doing firewood the past few days.Fall is here tonight I believe.Goodbye summer.[]


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 22, 2010)

and hello autumn, I've been waiting all year 
 Thanks for the "stop and smell the roses moment",  thats a great shot.


----------



## mainer1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice view Joe
 Thanks for sharing
 Love those colored flasks


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful Joe!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice pics and post Joe!

 PD


----------

